# Beginner tips on harvesting.



## blakscorpion21 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey, I have 2 plants i just started. Theyre nowhere near harvest time yet but i had some questions anyways.

1. what part exactly do you harvest? i know the plant has buds but i am unsure what to cut and all that. 

2. male plants, i know they are not of much use but do they have any use at all? can anything from them be harvested? what do you usually do with males, just trash them.

This is my 1st grow so i dont know much about it. Sorry if these questions are stupid. lol.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 12, 2007)

Males you can use to make hash but have to be secluded from the females otherwise they will become pollinated and have seeds. Most people just throw the males away and the only part you harvest on the female really is the bud (you will see it) and then use the rest to make cannabutter or hash.


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 12, 2007)

when u harvest ur plant cut it off at the bottom, then cut off individual branches, trim off the leaf, and hang upside down to dry


----------



## dopeman265 (Aug 1, 2008)

From what I have read and understand... you want to cut the plant as smokin with the homies put it, from the the bottom. then where the bud/flowers are growing, cut off each of those branches.  Cut off the big fan leaves no problem, then cut off some of the smaller leaves near the bud, before drying, to make it easier.  Then basically hang the small branches upside down in a cool, dry, dark place for about 2 weeks until the branches have a crispy break to it.  Then you just have to cure them.

Just throw male plants away, why damage your sexy ladies by giving them more seeds.  don't take the risk, just trash them.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 1, 2008)

if males is kinda creepy, then throw the male away, like you say they are no where to harvest yet..   go ahead throw that male away..   and since its outside, wait for 9 weeks see if buds grow more, then take female home with you, do the cutting,  cut the stems off where buds is, if buds has leaves in way, cut the pointy leaves off, hang it dry, fishing string is good or put in empty drawer and leave it for 2 week, then its ready to smoke after u put all in brown bag.


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2008)

> 11-12-2007, 07:55 PM


..bet it's all smoked up by now...


----------

